# Router Planing Jig & Unfinished Bench



## 69BBNova (May 1, 2012)

Its quite rare I use any of my tools even though some have been following me around for years…

This is my first somewhat decent bench it actually started life as a kneewall cabinet from the unfinished millstore that I had added a side cabinet and then mounted between the legs of a bar table (same place)...

A few months ago I seperated them and turned it into a desk didnt use it then used it as a basis for a starter bench…

Well this afternoon I got fed up enough to mount the top and fasten it to the floor for the time being because I had tried to hand plane some of the wood which was impossable to hang on to everything sliding plus my lungs are not good (long time smoker)...

The problem was this is the first time Ive worked will rough sawn wood (found out 3 days ago could get some 10 min away)...

The only acceptable wood they had that I could clad the core of the top was Hickory, I was totally unprepared on how tough this wood is…

I have a Porter Cable lunchbox planer that I use once in awhile but it is in no way a match for this wood…

A couple times I saw threads about a jig to use a router to plane with But Id always overthink it and I'm trying to stop that habit and try to take it easy…

Tonight the kneewall cabinet and table are reunited as bench plus jig…

The jig is hardwood something from the table of unknown speices buts its hard, the problem is I coulden figure out how to do it using what I had to actually mount the router…

UNTIL…

I realized I could pull the router out of my table and leave the plate attached to it, four screws and a bunch of clamps and its done…

Its capacity is limited currently but it is big enough for now, I get to try it tommorow because its a bit too late.


----------



## 69BBNova (May 1, 2012)

I made a change last night not long after starting this thread…

I drilled a series of 1 1/2in holes that I could slip a c-clamp ( Bessey 3in ) to hold down the wood while planing…

I drilled a few test holes so I could use the minium dia necessary and 1 1/2in was it…

I'll perform a test shortly, I hope it wont be to bad until I figure a temp way to collect dust ( only have shop vac ).



















I just tested it, I feel it came out quite good considering I'm using a 3/4in straight bit…

I did cheat I hit it with 180grit paper for 30-40 sec. (by hand), with a power sander it will clean up great…

What I like even though I took a bit of time to set up it will get faster.

Note… I'm using a CMT carbide bit.


----------

